# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Kur keni qare per here te fundit?

## white-knight

*Nje pyetje per te gjithe forumistat.Kur keni qare per heren tuaj te fundit?Psh une zyrtarisht kam qare para 8 muajsh kur gjerat me te dashuren time nuk po ecnin sic duhet dhe ndjeva friken se do e humbisja.Ndersa lot kam derdhur dje kur mu fut tymi i cigares ne sy.Po ju?

p.s.Pres pergjigje te sinqerta*

----------


## BEHARI

kurse une vajta tek dentisti dhe hoqa nje dhemb,dhe per momentin mu mbushen syte me lote!!

----------


## Blue_sky

> *Psh une zyrtarisht kam qare para 8 muajsh kur gjerat me te dashuren time nuk po ecnin sic duhet dhe ndjeva friken se do e humbisja.*


Ku i gjejne mo femrat keto meshkuj qe qajne nga frika se do ndahen?!! Seriously, tell me  :ngerdheshje:   :ngerdheshje: 

Une para nja ca ditesh me rreshqiten lotet nga nervat se kur ndjehem e trishtuar apo e frikesuar zakonisht nuk qaj rehat.

----------


## white-knight

> Ku i gjejne mo femrat keto meshkuj qe qajne nga frika se do ndahen?!! Seriously, tell me


*Hmmm ndoshta meshkujt e shenjes se gaforres jane te ndjeshem ne kesi gjerash.Normalisht kur ke shume me dike dhe e do shume  ,dhe vjen nje moment i keq frika per ta humbur kalon cdo kufi*

----------


## Blue_sky

> *Hmmm ndoshta meshkujt e shenjes se gaforres jane te ndjeshem ne kesi gjerash.Normalisht kur ke shume me dike dhe e do shume  ,dhe vjen nje moment i keq frika per ta humbur shkel cdo gje*


Tani nese i leme shakate menjane, meshkujt qe bejne mbas nje femre sikur te ishte shpresa e fundit per lumturi, sikur s'me terheqin. Jam tip qe ka nevoje per karaktere te forta, sidoqofte ke te drejte kur thua qe gaforret jane rob zoti por prape vazhdoj te preferoj akrepet  :perqeshje:

----------


## maryp

para ca ditesh..pastaj i thashe vetes: ''ok tani mjaft u qyrrose, erdhi koha te reagosh''

----------


## white-knight

> Tani nese i leme shakate menjane, meshkujt qe bejne mbas nje femre sikur te ishte shpresa e fundit per lumturi, sikur s'me terheqin. Jam tip qe ka nevoje per karaktere te forta, sidoqofte ke te drejte kur thua qe gaforret jane rob zoti por prape vazhdoj te preferoj akrepet


*Eshte perhere "tabu" qe vajzat qajne ne shpatullen e djalit,por edhe djemte njerez jane,i shkojne ndonjehere lotet.Mos harro edhe Akili qajti nje here sipas mitologjise,nuk tregohet  force karakteri te qash apo mos qashe.

p.s akrepat jane bote shumeeeeeeeeeeeee e erret*

----------


## Blue_sky

> *Eshte perhere "tabu" qe vajzat qajne ne shpatullen e djalit,por edhe djemte njerez jane,i shkojne ndonjehere lotet.Mos harro edhe Akili qajti nje here sipas mitologjise,nuk tregohet  force karakteri te qash apo mos qashe.
> 
> p.s akrepat jane bote shumeeeeeeeeeeeee e erret*


S'me shqeteson e qara e nje mashkulli, me shqetesojne idete qe e cojne ate mashkull deri aty sa t'i mbylle gjitha shtigjet vetes per nje cope femer dhe te ia nise te qaravitet  :djall i fshehur:  Me pelqejne njerezit praktike qe ne nje lidhje japin shume por dhe mbajne mendjen e kthjellet; po s'eci me te, ka per te ece me dike tjeter.

P.S. S'te pelqen erresia?  :shkelje syri:

----------


## white-knight

> S'me shqeteson e qara e nje mashkulli, me shqetesojne idete qe e cojne ate mashkull deri aty sa t'i mbylle gjitha shtigjet vetes per nje *cope femer* dhe te ia nise te qaravitet  Me pelqejne njerezit praktike qe ne nje lidhje japin shume por dhe mbajne mendjen e kthjellet; po s'eci me te, ka per te ece me dike tjeter.
> 
> P.S. S'te pelqen erresia?


*Nje cope femer???Joooooooo nje engjell.Ka shume ndryshim ne kete mes.Une nuk i mbyll shtigjet por nuk i mbyll deren as ndjenjave.Lotet jane ilac per shpirtin ka thene dikush(jo se e kam zakon te qaje LOL).
Nje gje interesante psh.Si e percepton egzistencen shenjat e horoskopit:
Dashi thote: Une jam!!!
Demi thote: Une kam
Binjaket thone: Une mendoj
Gaforrja thote: Une NDIEJ
p.s Akrepi thote: asgje se eshte shume i erret dhe sdel ne siperfaqe lol
p.s Erresira me pelqen vetem per nje gje.Nqs ajo s`do egzistonte s`do egzistonte as drita.*

----------


## Blue_sky

Nuk besoj ne engjej, besoj ne njerez qe jane super te afte te perdorin masken e tyre dhe te aktrojne si te tille. E pare me thelle, qenka me mire te dashurohesh me nje jo-engjell qe s'ben mundime te fshehe defekte qe jane brum i natyres njerezore, sesa me te tjeret.  :shkelje syri: 




> Welcome to the dark side, we got cookies.


 Only for the good kids!

----------


## artaa

Per her te fundit kem qar, kur jam ardh ne mergim si isha per pushime ne vendlindje  ... ahahah aman jo aq shum skem  qar ....

me nder dhe respket

----------


## RaPSouL

Pasi eshte tema ne nenforumin e romances duhet te japim nje pergjigje per heren e fundit qe kemi derdhur lot qoft te gezimit ose qoft te merzise, mirepo qe ka te beje me dashurine, meqe gjendemi ne ate rubrike.

Keshtu qe lotet e mi te fundit qe kam derdhur per dashurine, kane qene lote lumturie, diten kur ajo pranoi se me don dhe se une jam dhe kam qene nder vite engjulli i saj i preferuar, ne ato momente se mbaja veten dot.

----------


## Nyx

Un do e mbush oqeanin te henen, po rendesi ka qe do jen lote gezimi :buzeqeshje: 




> Only for the good kids!


Yep, so now booooys behave yourselves.

----------


## white-knight

*Eh c`me kujton maskat.Njerehe ne shkolle te mesme bera nje super hartim per to dhe e katranosa ne fund se skruajta qe drita ska nevoje per erresiren .Jan ato super njerez qe permend ti qe i perdorin me aq mjeshteri maskat,qe vrasin ndjenjat gje qe e urrej.

p.s Engjej ka sepse kam pare  dhe po jetoj ne zemren e nje engjelli.E kam hedhur celesin dhe besoj se jam i denuar me perjetesi ne kafazin e zemres se engjellit*

----------


## brooklyn2007

Eshte nje emision tek MTV, quhet Cribs. Jep per jeten e njerezve te pasur ne Amerike dhe luksin e papare ne te cilin jetojne. Zot i modh c'te shohesh. Sa here e shoh filloj e qaj pa ze  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Apollyon

Ne klase te pare kam qene kur kam qare per here te fundit, ishte koha e xhaxhit edhe mesueset te rrihnin nese skishe bere detyrat.

Po me ne fund erdhi demokracia, edhe ja mora hakun per ate thuper qe me theu te gishtat. (i kapa gocen)

----------


## Flora82

Auu   s'ska  nje  muje    qe  kom  qajtur   :ngerdheshje:    isha  ne  pushime  dhe kure  mbaruane  ditet  e  pushimit    dolen  ne  ajroport  shume  nga  te  afermit  e  familjes   dhe  duke  i  pare  te  gjithe  duke  na  pershendetur  e  perqafuar   me  lote  ,  ateher  nuk  mundesh  te  rezistosh  :i ngrysur:

----------


## alda09

Dje ndersa lexoja librin "mille splendidi soli"

----------


## Alma07

hera e fundit ishte dita e shtune ,ku nje nga forumistat me kujtoj dicka qe me preku ne zemer ,e keshtu e gjith dita vazhdoi me te te qare ,lote trishtimi ,malli ,lote qe nuk do te shterojne kurre nga syte e mi ........

----------


## Endless

Ka qene viti 84 nese memorja po me sherben  mire. Nuk mbaj mend shume gjera, pervecse disa grave me rroba te bardha perpara meje qe po me mbulonin me nje carcaf te bardh,pasi me kishin nxjerre plote mundim nga nje vrim e ngushte dhe e vogel,  qe as une vet nuk e di se si kisha hyre atje! Qe nga momenti qe njera nga ato grate me perpareset e bardha qe i therrisnin mamije me mori ne krahet e saj, dhe me mbeshteti fort te gjinjte e saj...une pushova menjehere, dhe aty ne ate cast e kuptova se femra me gjoksin e bukur dhe me maje duhet respektuar dhe vleresuar  :ngerdheshje:  hahah

----------

